# Another Sirius Partner North of the Border



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Standard Radio of Canada said it will join CBC/Radio-Canada and Sirius in a joint venture to bring the satellite radio service to Canadians.

In December, CBC/Radio-Canada and Sirius announced their partnership to bring satellite radio to the Great White North, and filed an application with the Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission for the proposed service.

Standard Radio is owned and operated by Standard Broadcasting, Canada's largest privately owned multi-media company.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Standard Radio of Canada said it will join CBC/Radio-Canada and Sirius in a joint venture to bring the satellite radio service to Canadians.
> 
> In December, CBC/Radio-Canada and Sirius announced their partnership to bring satellite radio to the Great White North, and filed an application with the Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission for the proposed service.
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


When will Canadian content start and will folks south of the border be able to get it with their regular Sirius subscription?


----------

